

Optimise the web for everyone - frankPants
http://bilue.com.au/optimise-the-web-for-everyone/

======
DrScump
I find irony in the fact that this page purports to preach about web
optimization, yet its text doesn't even display properly on Chrome.

(The larger blue font content is utterly misplaced and unreadable)

------
MichaelCrawford
most websites don't work over my Mom's dialup. I quite commonly find pages
that load a hundred different URLs, commonly they are single-pixel transparent
gifs as well as one byte of javascript whitespace, but both with huge long
lists of guery parameters.

